# Bench press improvement



## luka57 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey everyone , I'm new to here and I'm pretty much fammiliar to bodybuilding for beginners and am moving on now. I would like to know which tehnique should I use to improve bench press ,I currently do a set of warm-up and go from 40-55kilos 4 sets at 12 reps.I didn't move from that weight for a while.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

What's your set breakdown?

You can try a few things to break through your plateau but the first I'd suggest is not sticking to a stagnant 4 x 12...

Instead, pyramid your sets (do something like):

30 x 10 - warm up

40 x 6 - warm up

50 x 5 - set 1

55 x 5 - set 2

60 x 5 - set 3

65 x 5 - set 4

65 x 5 - set 5

Now.. bear in mind that you may not hit 5 reps on all sets of course, in which case do what you can until you get to 5.

If you find you're much stronger and can push more than 5 on your sets, don't shy away from adding weight to the bar.

Working at lower rep ranges will encourage strength gains and will be a good chance for you to apply something different to break through your plateau by giving your neuromuscular system a new stimulus.

That's just one method of many, of course, but for your specific needs, in my opinion, this will benefit you more than other protocols (such as pause reps and tempo work et). Those methods are better reserved when you have a stronger bench.

For you, you just need to focus on overall strength and progressive overload.

And one last thing. Eat more.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

im not a man of many words..... dropsets


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Plain and boring stronglifts 5x5 mate I'm afraid.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I do pyramid sets, works a bloody treat.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

EpicSquats said:


> I do pyramid sets, works a bloody treat.


Have to agree this is a great way to get up the ladder,took me a hell of a way


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Working up to a one or two rep max has helped me progress consistently. Getting a bit knackered for it now mind .


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> I do pyramid sets, works a bloody treat.





gearchange said:


> Have to agree this is a great way to get up the ladder,took me a hell of a way


What would you recommend? 4 sets 12,10,8,6?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Hudson said:


> What would you recommend? 4 sets 12,10,8,6?


As long as the weight is heavy enough to induce failure on the last rep of each set then yes thats a good start.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

I find mixing up periods of BB related exercise with DB related exercises helps.

So I will do maybe a month of BB related presses leaving the DB's well alone. Then a month of DB / Cable type work and find when I go back to the BB it has always gone up.

In the same way I have found varying light / high reps and heavy / low reps across periods of time helps.

Just mixing it up seems to aid overall progress.

Another thing is form - watch some good vids online - that can make a big difference.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Google rack presses. Something @Mingster suggested once that seemed to help me


----------



## luka57 (Nov 2, 2014)

So much reps,thanks very much guys.One more thing ,these guys you are watching on youtube ..mind sharing their channels?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't limit yourself to one rep range.

Train chest twice per week, one low rep/volume strength session and one moderate/high rep/volume session.

Couple that with a decent diet and you'll have a bigger AND stronger chest.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Bench Press 5x5

CGBP 5x5

JM Presses 5x10

Flat DB Press 5x10

Long and short of it. A lot of pressing, putting on mass on the critical prime movers.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Strength is all in the mind.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

And your muscles, that helps too


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

What's your stopping point? Chest or Tri's?

I have an issue at the moment where my triceps become fatigued quicker than my chest.

So I really need to work on my Tri's to get my flat bench higher. For this in use close grip flat bench press.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Also I found that the db press has virtually no direct relationship with the bb press. I got to 60kg presses with db. Then I switched to bb and I could only do 80. Now I got my bb back to 120kg. And for the db I can only do 44s

Bizarre.

I can say that flat bb is by far the most superior for mass.


----------



## luka57 (Nov 2, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Strength is all in the mind.


This too, I am not doing the bb press with a partner so I am afraid if the weight crushes me.



gaz_0001 said:


> Also I found that the db press has virtually no direct relationship with the bb press. I got to 60kg presses with db. Then I switched to bb and I could only do 80. Now I got my bb back to 120kg. And for the db I can only do 44s


Yea, I got that too after some time. And my stopping point is tri's ,I'll use that advice you gave me.

I'll try those rack presses @sneeky_dave and @kristina 's guide ,also @theBEAST2002 got some neat advice.I'll give them all a shot.Thanks guys!


----------



## luka57 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'll give all of these a shot starting from @kristina, appreciate the help!!


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

luka57 said:


> I'll give all of these a shot starting from @kristina, appreciate the help!!


Give them all time to work. Stick with them for 12 weeks before switching.


----------

